# Die besten (kostenlose) Android Apps



## MICHI123 (24. August 2011)

Hi,
habe nun das sehr schöne Samsung Galaxy S und würde gerne noch ein par gute Apps draufklatschen hab schon follgende:
Droidstats für Volumenkontrolle
ICQ als Chatprogramm
Barcode Scanner 
Winamp (weil man beim Standart MP3player einen Song nicht "als nächstes" einreihen kann)
Angry Birds (Ganz witzig)
Shazam (musik erkennung)
Facebook 
wetter.com
lookout (kann sogar über nne online account das Handy orten falls es geklaut wird)
Handycalc (sehr guter Taschenrechner)
aTilt 3D Labyrinth

Was nutzt Ihr so?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. August 2011)

*Tools*
- Wetter.com (hast du ja schon)
- Kicker
- Öffi  
- Meine Stadt
- Android System Info
- Dolphin Browser HD
- Frodo C64
- Maverick
- NetCounter
- Quick Settings
- RealCalc
- MortPlayer 

*Games:*
- BlooKid
- Meganoid
- Random Mahjong


----------



## chancaine (31. August 2011)

Also hier sind meine häufig benutzten kostenlosen Apps vom Sensation alfabetisch:

Adobe Reader
Amazon.de
AK Notepad
Antivirus
AroundMe
Artillery
Backgammon Free
BBC News
Bibel (kein Witz)
Bubble Pop
Chess Free
Cinemaxx
CNN
Das Örtliche
DB Navigator
DeutscheRadios
Doodle
Dropbox
eBay !!!!
Economist
Elixir
Facebook
Firefox
Gelbe Seiten
ICQ
JuiceDefender
Last.fm
Leo
AIM
Math Maniac
N-TV
Nasa
Opera Mobile
Paper Toss
Pinball Classic
Qype
skobbler
Skype
SoundHound (ähnlich Shazam)
SPB TV
Stau Mobil
Tagesschau
Tetris
TubeMate
TVSpielfilm
Twitter
Wiki Lexikon
YouTube


----------



## MICHI123 (1. September 2011)

So hab meine Apps ein wenig ergänzt, danke schonmal für eure Antworten. habe jetzt, nachdem ich einige mehr apps ausprobiert habe follgende apps drauf:
Air control (spiel)
angry birds
angry birds rio
angry birds seasons
aTilt 3D Labyrinth
Barcode Scanner
battery Time
Diversion (jump n run spiel)
Droidstats (statistik für Volumen und SMS)
facebook
Handycalc (super Taschnrechner inklusive graphen usw.) 
ICQ
Lookout (antivir und Handy Ortung bei Diebstahl)
Memebase
Memedroid
picspeed HD (wallpaper)
shkay Tower (spiel)
Shazam (Musik erkennung)
APN on/off widget
Bubble (wasserwage)
wetter.com
winamp
racing moto
adaffix (sucht den Namen aus dem Telefonbuch wenn jemand anruft, auch wenn man ihn nicht unter Kontakte hat)
Finanzen 100 (für aktien und so)
Adobe Reader
Öffi
Paper Toss


----------



## quaaaaaak (1. September 2011)

sind ja doch einige dabei ich erweiter die liste mal um 3 sehr gute wie ich finde:
Whatsapp
3G Watchdog
QR Droid


----------



## MICHI123 (2. September 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> sind ja doch einige dabei ich erweiter die liste mal um 3 sehr gute wie ich finde:
> Whatsapp
> 3G Watchdog
> QR Droid


 versteh ich das richtig bei whatsapp dass der andere nutzer das auch haben muss? dann bringt mir das eher weniger, weil das soweit ich weiß niemand hat.
3G Watchdog, da hab ich stattdessen Droidstats, ist glaub ich beides fast das gleiche, wobei Droidstats auch verbrauchte SMS und Minuten anzeigt.
QR Droid hab ich stattdessen bereits Barcode Scanner der kann auch QR Codes aber halt auch normale Barcodes.


----------



## quaaaaaak (2. September 2011)

jep aber whatsapp  ist bei mir unter freunden recht weit verbreitet, deshalb nutze ich es sehr viel. 
wg. qr droid: das ist der einzige scanner bei mir der wirklich richtig und schnell aus der cam das ganze öffnet, hatte mit den anderen bis jetzt nur probs, bei barcodes hab ich auch noch nix gefunden was michn 100% überzeugt, barcoo ist zwar gut aber auch ned immer der bringer...


----------



## MICHI123 (4. September 2011)

Ich find Barcopde scanner gut, weil er halt QR codes und barcodes lesen kann  und man dann das direkt googlen kann mit einem klick


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. September 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ich find Barcopde scanner gut, weil er halt QR codes und barcodes lesen kann  und man dann das direkt googlen kann mit einem klick


QR Droid kann ebenfalls Barcodes lesen. Außerdem kann man damit auch Codes von einer URL oder von Fotos lesen und sogar eigene QR-Codes erstellen.

Ein paar weitere Apps hätte ich noch:

*Alchemie*
Man startet mit Feuer, Wasser, Erde, Luft und muss durch Kombinieren der Elemente und ihrer Folgeprodukte mehr als 300 Dinge herstellen.

*AllShare*
Ermöglicht das Streamen von Mediendateien im Netzwerk.

*aSpotCat*
Zeigt, welche App welche Rechte hat und inwiefern der Zugriff auf diverse Funktionen gefährlich ist bzw. missbraucht werden könnte.

*Astrid*
Verwaltet To-Do-Listen

*Fruit Slice*
Fruit-Ninja-Klon

*iBeer free*
Macht das Smartphone zum Bierglas - vollkommen sinnfrei, aber witzig.


----------



## MICHI123 (16. September 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> *aSpotCat*
> Zeigt, welche App welche Rechte hat und inwiefern der Zugriff auf diverse Funktionen gefährlich ist bzw. missbraucht werden könnte


 krass. Was die ganzen Anwendungen sich alles rausnehmen. Warum kann ein Taschenlampenapp oder ein simples Spiel bitte meine Telefondaten auslesen und meinen Standort per GPS ermitteln??? 
okay, es steht auch bei den Apps immer bei welche Berechtigungen man ihnen erteilt, aber trotzdem, die daten die da erhoben werden sind persönlicher und mehr als das was ich zB in Foren oder in Facebook stecke. Wobei das Facebook app auch ganz vorne mit dabei ist in sachen Berechtigungen -.-
Gibt es ein App mit dem ich die Berechtigungen von apps verwalte und einschränke? Ich denke nicht dass meine Taschenlampe wissen muss wo ich grade bin xD


----------



## TrinityBlade (16. September 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> krass. Was die ganzen Anwendungen sich alles rausnehmen. Warum kann ein Taschenlampenapp oder ein simples Spiel bitte meine Telefondaten auslesen und meinen Standort per GPS ermitteln???


Dasselbe habe ich mich nach Installation der App auch gefragt und offenbar gibt es dafür mindestens 2 Erklärungen:
1. Bis Android 1.5 waren gewisse Rechte Standard für Apps (Telefondaten auslesen gehörte auf jeden Fall dazu). Manche Apps haben diese Rechte beibehalten, damit sie auch weiterhin unter den alten Android-Versionen laufen.
2. Manche App-Programmierer binden Programmbibliotheken in ihre Apps ein, die diese aber nicht komplett nutzen und deshalb mehr Rechte haben, als sie eigentlich bräuchten.



> Gibt es ein App mit dem ich die Berechtigungen von apps verwalte und einschränke? Ich denke nicht dass meine Taschenlampe wissen muss wo ich grade bin xD


Es scheint Apps für diesen Zweck zu geben, aber so weit ich weiß funktionieren die nur mit einem gerooteten Smartphone.


----------



## MICHI123 (17. September 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Dasselbe habe ich mich nach Installation der App auch gefragt und offenbar gibt es dafür mindestens 2 Erklärungen:
> 1. Bis Android 1.5 waren gewisse Rechte Standard für Apps (Telefondaten auslesen gehörte auf jeden Fall dazu). Manche Apps haben diese Rechte beibehalten, damit sie auch weiterhin unter den alten Android-Versionen laufen.
> 2. Manche App-Programmierer binden Programmbibliotheken in ihre Apps ein, die diese aber nicht komplett nutzen und deshalb mehr Rechte haben, als sie eigentlich bräuchten.
> 
> ...


 Hm ja, das hat meine Recherche auch ergeben  und Rooten wollte ich das eigentlich nicht. Schon kacke irgendwie. Das einzige meiner Apps was keine Berechtigungen hat ist Adobe Acrobat Reader xD Selbst die Taschenlampe hat nen ganzen Stapel an Berechtigungen. 
Nicht mal ne Firewall mit der man bestimmten Apps das Internet wegnehmen kann gibt es ohne Root


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Oktober 2011)

Wisst ihr wie man ohne Kreditkarte an kostenpflichtige Apps rankommt? Ich hab jetzt seit heute das Galaxy S plus und würd mir gern Doodlejump ausm Market für 60ct laden, aber das kann man anscheinend nur mit Kreditkarte und nicht mit der Prepaid-Karte überweisen.

Gibt es da vllt was was ich übersehen hab? (ich kann mir eigentlich nich vorstellen, dass man ohne Kreditkarte keinen Zugang zu kostenpflichtigen Apps hat)


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. Oktober 2011)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie man ohne Kreditkarte an kostenpflichtige Apps rankommt? Ich hab jetzt seit heute das Galaxy S plus und würd mir gern Doodlejump ausm Market für 60ct laden, aber das kann man anscheinend nur mit Kreditkarte und nicht mit der Prepaid-Karte überweisen.
> 
> Gibt es da vllt was was ich übersehen hab? (ich kann mir eigentlich nich vorstellen, dass man ohne Kreditkarte keinen Zugang zu kostenpflichtigen Apps hat)


Es gibt externe App-Stores (z.B. Androidpit, Amazon.com), die z.T. auch andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten (z.B. PayPal) anbieten. Du musst halt mal schauen, ob einer dieser Stores Doodle Jump im Angebot hat. Manchmal werden Apps auch direkt vom Entwickler angeboten.

Dass der Marketplace mit deiner Prepaid-Kreditkarte nicht funktioniert, wundert mich aber. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit meiner Wirecard (Prepaid-Mastercard). Wenn das Problem beim Hinzufügen der Karte zum Account auftritt, dann versuch das mal vom PC aus. Soll in manchen Fällen helfen.


Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich auch gleich noch ein paar weitere Apps empfehlen:

*ES Datei-Explorer*
Datei-Explorer mit großem Funktionsumfang

*GO Launcher EX*
Ersetzt Homescreen und App-Drawer und bietet dabei zahlreiche individuelle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

*K-9 Mail*
Mail-Client, der mehr Funktionen als die Standard-Variante bietet.

*World Newspapers*
Bietet einfachen und schnellen Zugriff auf die Online-Angebote zahlreicher Zeitungen weltweit.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Oktober 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Es gibt externe App-Stores (z.B. Androidpit, Amazon.com), die z.T. auch andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten (z.B. PayPal) anbieten. Du musst halt mal schauen, ob einer dieser Stores Doodle Jump im Angebot hat. Manchmal werden Apps auch direkt vom Entwickler angeboten.
> 
> Dass der Marketplace mit deiner Prepaid-Kreditkarte nicht funktioniert, wundert mich aber. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit meiner Wirecard (Prepaid-Mastercard). Wenn das Problem beim Hinzufügen der Karte zum Account auftritt, dann versuch das mal vom PC aus. Soll in manchen Fällen helfen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die umfangreiche Antwort 
Mit Prepaid-Karte meinte ich eigentlich das Guthaben meiner SIM-Karte  Warum kann man das nicht auf dem Weg machen? Is das einfach was prinzipielles von Google aus, oder wie muss man das verstehen?

Aber amazon hört sich schonmal gut an, da werd ich gleich mal vorbeischaun!


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Oktober 2011)

So, anscheinend gibt es das wirklich nur im Google-eigenen-Appstore.

jetzt bin ich hierdrauf gestoßen: mywirecard: Die prepaid Kreditkarte für Shops on- und offline Kann man dem trauen? Kennt von euch jemand wirecard? Weil im Prinzip wäre es das was ich brauche.


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. Oktober 2011)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich hierdrauf gestoßen: mywirecard: Die prepaid Kreditkarte für Shops on- und offline Kann man dem trauen? Kennt von euch jemand wirecard? Weil im Prinzip wäre es das was ich brauche.


Wie gesagt, ich hab die Mastercard-Wirecard.  Die Karte kann ich auch bedenkenlos weiter empfehlen. Ist halt sicherer als eine normale KK, weil nur so viel Geld abgebucht werden kann, wie vorher aufgeladen wurde. An Gebühren fallen 1€ pro Aufladung an (z.B. du überweist 20€ und bekommst dann 19€ als Guthaben), eine Jahresgebühr gibt es (im Gegensatz zu den meisten normalen Kreditkarten) nicht. Das Geld ist nach der Überweisung in der Regel innerhalb von 1-2 Werktagen auf der Karte.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Oktober 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich hab die Mastercard-Wirecard.  Die Karte kann ich auch bedenkenlos weiter empfehlen. Ist halt sicherer als eine normale KK, weil nur so viel Geld abgebucht werden kann, wie vorher aufgeladen wurde. An Gebühren fallen 1€ pro Aufladung an (z.B. du überweist 20€ und bekommst dann 19€ als Guthaben), eine Jahresgebühr gibt es (im Gegensatz zu den meisten normalen Kreditkarten) nicht. Das Geld ist nach der Überweisung in der Regel innerhalb von 1-2 Werktagen auf der Karte.


 
Alles klar, dann mach ich das wohl auf diese Weise
Ist aber schon blöd von Google, dass ich nich mit einer normalen EC-Karte per onlinebanking bezahlen kann.


----------



## McDrake (12. Oktober 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig bei whatsapp dass der andere nutzer das auch haben muss? dann bringt mir das eher weniger, weil das soweit ich weiß niemand hat.



So weit du weisst...
Ich war erstaunt, wie viele das Ding auch installiert haben (ob Android oder Apple).
Und ich spar dadurch wirklich Geld.


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. Oktober 2011)

ach ja hab ich vergessen zu sagen, die 2 apps die wohl unverzichtbar sind:
Superuser 
DroidWall


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Oktober 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> ach ja hab ich vergessen zu sagen, die 2 apps die wohl unverzichtbar sind:
> Superuser
> DroidWall


 
Was genau hat es mit diesem Superuser auf sich?


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass dein handy nicht gerootet ist, sonst wüsstest du, was der SuperUser ist 
Android basiert ja auf dem linux kernel, d.h. es sind viele funktionen mit inbegriffen, der superuser ist ein spezieller "benutzer" bei linux, der ohne einschränkungen befehle geben kann, den kann man sich halt auch auf dem handy freischalten lassen, genaueres erfährst du über google.


----------



## MICHI123 (15. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie wäre der einzige Grund für mich mein Galaxy zu rooten der, dass man dann eine Firewall verwenden kann, und die Apps am nach-hause-telefonieren hindern kann...
oder gibts ne Firewall die kein gerootetes Handy braucht? Hab bisher nix dergleichen gefunden...


----------



## quaaaaaak (15. Oktober 2011)

soweit ich weiß gibs keine iptables kontrolle ohne root, mal ganz ehrlich, mit root kann man so viel mehr als mit dem originalen samsung kernel  und custom roms sind da ja wieder eine ganz andere sache, ich für meinen teil nutze die litening rom auch wenn diese nicht mehr unterstützt wird ist es doch mmn. die rom, die am besten zu bedienen ist.


----------



## MICHI123 (18. Oktober 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß gibs keine iptables kontrolle ohne root, mal ganz ehrlich, mit root kann man so viel mehr als mit dem originalen samsung kernel  und custom roms sind da ja wieder eine ganz andere sache, ich für meinen teil nutze die litening rom auch wenn diese nicht mehr unterstützt wird ist es doch mmn. die rom, die am besten zu bedienen ist.


Hmmm, was wäre denn eine nützliche Funktion die man nur mit gerootetem Gerät erhält, außer die Firewall?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Hmmm, was wäre denn eine nützliche Funktion die man nur mit gerootetem Gerät erhält, außer die Firewall?


 
backups, werbeblocker etc. etc.
ach so und außerdem braucht man root-zugriff natürlich um custom-roms einzuspielen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. Oktober 2011)

dann gibts da noch overclocking und sämtliche features für entwickler, aber ich denke die meisten rooten wegen custom roms wie Bonkic schon sagte, denn ne custom rom kann dinge, da staunste oft erstmal(und das nicht nur bei der akkulaufzeit). ich habe neben meinem nightly noch miui und cm7 drauf, jeweils als backup, zwischen denen ich mit clockworkrecovery hin und her springen kann.


----------



## MICHI123 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hm,, was kann denn so ein Custom Rom was ich so nicht hinkriege? 

Overclocking beim Handy, verrückte Welt  aber ne, da ist mir mein Handy zu teuer für gewesen um es auchnoch mit Overclocking zu belasten


----------



## quaaaaaak (31. Oktober 2011)

Heute die neue CheckROM RevolutionHD geflasht, die hat zum beispiel die kitchen app dabei, das beinhaltet sämtliche tweaks, themes, hacks, boot animationen, widgets usw. dazu gibts den jkay deluxe mod, der passt deinen lockscreen so an wie du willst, außerdem ist eine custom rom in der regel viel akkuschonender, bei der checkrom z.b. ist kaum noch samsung bloatware vorhanden, sämtliche hubs usw sind gelöscht, das macht das system schneller, und du bekommst immer ein aktuelles android(oft aktueller, da die hersteller keine updates liefern), da sind jedoch die AOSP besser, die haben meist die aktuellste version 

ich persönlich habe mein handy noch mit setcpu undervolted, das spart auch nochmal einiges an akku und die leistung ist kaum verringert


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Hm,, was kann denn so ein Custom Rom was ich so nicht hinkriege?
> 
> Overclocking beim Handy, verrückte Welt  aber ne, da ist mir mein Handy zu teuer für gewesen um es auchnoch mit Overclocking zu belasten



na ja - interessant wird ein custom rom natürlich insbesondere dann, wenn dein gerät kein offiz. android-update mehr erhält.
ich hab bspw ein motorola defy: da war bei 2.2 schluss, dann cyanogenmod bin ich doch in den genuß von 2.3.5 gekommen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. November 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja - interessant wird ein custom rom natürlich insbesondere dann, wenn dein gerät kein offiz. android-update mehr erhält.
> ich hab bspw ein motorola defy: da war bei 2.2 schluss, dann cyanogenmod bin ich doch in den genuß von 2.3.5 gekommen.


 
Update auf 2.3.7 mit der Stable Release.
Hab ich auch gemacht und seitem ists noch etwas flüssiger.

PS:
Mit welchem max Takt und welchen Vsel läuft dein Defy.
Ich hab meins auf 300/22  -  600/32  -  1000 / 52 laufen.
Besonders die 22 bei 300MHz bringen mir viel Akku-Laufzeit.


----------



## Konstatin (19. Februar 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.md.lolesport&feature=search_result


Leauge of Legend Esport APP für LOL Spieler


----------



## Spielefan1975 (20. Februar 2013)

Es gibt natürlich noch andere Programme die je nachdem ob dein Freundeskreis sie nutzt auch nützlich sind:
Skype
Viber
Facebook Messenger (ist was anderes als die Facebook App)
Kingston Office 

Und noch was lustiges: 
SMS von gestern Nacht


----------

